# Kernel 2.6.33-gentoo und Alsasound on nvidia

## Tinitus

Hallo,

leider hängt meine Soundwiedergabe unter dem aktuellsten Kernel s.o..

Ich bekomme quasi eine Endlosschleife des letzten Tones vorgespielt.

Hat dazu jemand eine Idee? Wo setze ich an. unter bzw. bis 2.6.32-r6 geht noch alles.

G. R.

----------

